# Avatar 2: The Legend of Korra



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

First of all I want to get something out of my chest.... I hate my facebook friends right now. Apparently none of them cares that there's a an Avatar 2 coming out -_-

anyway I'm totally geeking out right now because of this  I even watched the leaked 1st episode and it was gooooood....






Sidenote:
*For the love of God, and everything not crap. Somebody please hide this from M Night Shyamalan!*


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

Niceness


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for this, had no idea the first episode leaked.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

As soon as you said "leaked episode 1" I flew off to Google.

I cannot wait for this series. I LOVE Avatar.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Avatar is awesome! Going to check out the first episode right now.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

This was the type of reaction I was waiting for in facebook.... I hate my facebook friends  

The first episode was awesome, it showed how much the world has changed. its pretty funny actually Korra basically started out with every element except air lol


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Strength of a Thousand Men!

Time to watch the leaked video, drooling already!

EDIT: The drool wasn't wasted. "You're oppressing yourself!" Lol. And she's hot, I don't mind saying that.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

"that doesn't even make sense" lol

I wonder how old katara is?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool. Avatar was a pretty epic cartoon; I can't think of many others that carried such a strong story.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Avatar reminds me more of anime in the sense that it has a very original and long running serialized storyline. I really wish more American animators would take notice of this.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally got a chance to finish the first episode. Its strange to see such a modern city now, I hope the series hasn't lost some of its old charm because of that. I think one of the joys of this series will be slowly learning about what happened to all the old crew. Loved how they trolled us with bringing up Zuko's mom only to cut her off before she could say what happened. And of course Aang could always talk to Korra in that spiritual realm. Overall a good first episode, I really miss the old gang, but I realize their story is kind of over now.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I really cant wait for april to come out lol. I wonder how many chapters they're gonna make. I mean there's no more "the book of water" lol.

I liked the metal bending cops ehe. I wonder who toph married. I find it really odd that most of the old cast is gone (must've been for plot) I can understand Aang being dead (duh) but if you look at their daughters and sons, their age ranges from late thirties to late forties, most of them shouldn't have died of old age imho...


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

The second episode will be officially released online this Saturday:


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought you were talking about those blue guys from that James Cameron Movie.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

The first episode is sooo good! Korra is so much more of a badass than Aang. She's kinda like Toph. I kinda wanna watch that masked leader of the anti-benders fight, since he'd have to be pretty badass to fight against benders.


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

I really want to watch this....but I might wait until the first series is finished so I can sit down and watch them back to back


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> The second episode will be officially released online this Saturday:


sweet


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I just watched the first 2 episodes online. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

was a good show watching back in the day. i'll check it out.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

kkvantas said:


> I was thinking the same thing yesterday. Since the story takes place 70 years later past the original Avatar, I would guess that Katara is in her late 80's? I don't know. :S


really? its been 70 years? that's not that long a time that Katara's the only on left imo.... hell Boomi was like 112 years old I think. oh well, plot strikes again.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Avatar is my favourite show. I've been following the progression of the spinoff since it was first mentioned.

I love this, already. They've included boxing into the fighting styles, and I hope they continue to venture out and include more. It would be great to see some Jiu Jitsu, Muay Thai, and even some of Zuko's breakdancing/Caperio inspired firebending. The battle/match game they were playing in looks amazing, though I don't quite understand the scoring yet. I thought it would be cheesy, but I loved it. I love much of the series so far, especially the scenery, which was what first caught my eye from the stills. Great show, and Korra is a great character.

The cons? So far it seems the background music is leaning toward an Asian string influenced jive style. Which when you consider the fans and their love of the cave party scene in the ATLA, it's understandable the creators may have taken a queue from that episode. The soundtrack to the original series is the best soundtrack I've ever heard. I hope the Track Team continue to live up to their impeccable history.



Cynical said:


> really? its been 70 years? that's not that long a time that Katara's the only on left imo.... hell Boomi was like 112 years old I think. oh well, plot strikes again.


Old age isn't the only reason someone can die. I wouldn't call that a plot strike.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

^ I like the music. It's reminicent of the original series with a new age twist.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

I was kind of mad that Katara is the only one still alive. Whats with that.
And it was less funny than the original  but I guess we'll see


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

enzo said:


> Old age isn't the only reason someone can die. I wouldn't call that a plot strike.


Well..... Zuko, Sokka, Toph, Aang (though needed, still feels stupid). it was a time of peace and prosperity I doubt war/conflict had anything to do with their deaths, there wasn't any famine or disease hinted on and I don't see Toph dying to anybody...

The only thing I can think of is the show wanted to have a fresh start with new faces. out with the old and in with the new if you will, they just had to keep a small link to the past to help with the transition specially with the old fans, and Katara was chosen for that purpose hence she was left.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I caught the first episodes a couple days ago and loved them. I'm a big fan of the first series and know this is going to be just as good, or even better.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Igitur (Apr 29, 2012)

They pile so much awesome into each episode I almost can't take it. Those antibender guys are SO badass.


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish they would show us what happen with everyone else and the antibenders are pretty badass. The only thing I didn't like about the the first season was how easy Aang defeated the fire lord, the battle was kinda lame.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

McShakesalot said:


> I wish they would show us what happen with everyone else and the antibenders are pretty badass. The only thing I didn't like about the the first season was how easy Aang defeated the fire lord, the battle was kinda lame.


I have to agree with this. My favourite battle of that series was actually Zuka vs Azula. I thought the music for that agni kai was just.... eerily suited.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm kind of obsessed with The Legend of Korra. I love so much of this series. 
And Amon, just, _whoo_.

By the way, Zuko's alive. It isn't known that Toph is dead.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I LOVED the first series.

So far I have seen the first 3 episodes of this series and it is AWESOME.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Ooh! I am so far loving it  Didn't expect to this much, either. I'm also a voice acting enthusiast, and it has SUCH AN AWESOME CAST. My favorite voice actors are all in it 

...But I agree with everyone else; I really hate that they basically killed everyone. Specifically, Sokka... not because I love Sokka or anything.. I mean, I do, but it would have been AWESOME to have an old man Sokka! Think about it; Bumi was hilarious in his old age. Sokka was even more hilarious in his young age. OLD SOKKA?!? THE POSSIBILITIES ARE ENDLESS!


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

I like Bolin...... ​


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

Igitur said:


> They pile so much awesome into each episode I almost can't take it. Those antibender guys are SO badass.


 :lol ikr. I wish they were 1 hour or 40mins cause commercials. Lets just hope they don't make a ****ty movie out of this.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I love the legend of korra! i never miss an episode <3 <3 <3


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Its so good! I love it!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

General Iroh!?! Omg. I was jumping in my seat! :b


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Whoa this thread is still kicking eh?

Is it just me or didn't they say at the end of episode 9 that there was going to be a 1hour special on the next episode? Ep 10 was pretty sweet but I was kinda hoping for a hour long ep :\


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Meh. So far it's pretty good, although it is a bit different from the first series.

The protagonists just keep getting their butts kicked over and over and over and over and over in every single episode, and it's starting to drive me insane. Seriously, Aang was younger than Korra yet he kicked everyone's butt, while Korra is older and repeatedly gets her butt kicked. Whip out that Avatar state already and just blow all these little fools away.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm surprised that this new series is turning out to be pretty enjoyable. I really like the tech upgrades going on especially, gives it a nice new spin.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Zeddicus said:


> Meh. So far it's pretty good, although it is a bit different from the first series.
> 
> The protagonists just keep getting their butts kicked over and over and over and over and over in every single episode, and it's starting to drive me insane. Seriously, Aang was younger than Korra yet he kicked everyone's butt, while Korra is older and repeatedly gets her butt kicked. Whip out that Avatar state already and just blow all these little fools away.


Its more realistic, this isn't a simple kids show like the old one. And remember that Korra has trouble accessing the Avatar state due to her trouble with spirituality.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I find it annoying when people whine about characters dying. I wonder how these people handle death in real life.


----------



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't see why everyone is so bad at hand to hand combat. What happened to the kickass benders? But, overall the show is pretty addicting and special in its own way.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> I find it annoying when people whine about characters dying. I wonder how these people handle death in real life.


That's why I love Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, dead characters don't suddenly pop up with some lame *** excuse on how they survived or resurrected.... it gives their death and sacrifice a lot more meaning imo.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Stupidly enough the only thing I'm curious about is whether Korra will make an Airbending variant that she can use since she has a hard time mastering airbending. 

By variant I mean a different style Water benders have Blood Bending, Earth Benders have Metal Bending and Fire Benders have Lighting Bending. Air Bending has nothing so far....


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Book Two: Spirits


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

It seemed rushed...Also, did I miss the episode where Korra and ___ Kiss? Or is it to be assumed that this went on when the audience wasn't watching? It seemed like that romance just came out of nowhere.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

meeps said:


> It seemed rushed...Also, did I miss the episode where Korra and ___ Kiss? Or is it to be assumed that this went on when the audience wasn't watching? It seemed like that romance just came out of nowhere.


It happened in one of the earlier eps...Yeah the series did seem a little rushed.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I didn't like how softly played Amon was. The character was summed up in a narration. But, I can understand if the creators are using this as a stepping stone toward something greater. And in comparison to the last series, the Amon character (an underground rebel in a single city) is pretty insignificant. So was it rushed? I don't know, I wouldn't say that. It didn't feel rushed to me. 

I hope Book Two is a full season.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't wait for book two! I want to see more Bumi.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Great series so far, but I felt that the end was too rushed. They brought the whole thing to a climax, only to speed through it and deny the end the time it deserved. The last few episodes really should have been stretched out into a few more.


----------

